# General > Pets Corner >  'duke'

## Jovi

Yesterday,I lost my horse,my,big,gentle giant 'Duke',completely shocked and devastated that my big handsome man has gone but he will always be in my heart.  :: 

P.s. A huge 'Thank you', to 2 very special neighboursfor their help,can't thank you enough.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Oh no!  ::  Really sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you! xxxx

----------


## Sage

So sorry to hear that Jovi  :Frown:

----------


## dollycat

So very sorry to hear this.  Thinking of you :Frown:

----------


## aurora32

So sorry for your loss, i know how you feel its like loosing a member of your family....... ::

----------


## Liz

Oh I am so very, very sorry on the loss of your beloved Duke.

Thinking of you at this sad time. ::

----------


## teenybash

My heart goes out to you Jovi..............RIP Duke.....run free...... ::

----------


## Jenni

How very sad. I know how hard this must be for you but I am sure Duke had a great life with you and lived it to the full while he was here. Thinking of you at this horrible time.

----------


## Margaret M.

So sorry to heard that Duke has died, so very sad, Jovi.

----------


## cuddlepop

What tragic news,Jovi what a shock you must have had.
Still cant believe it myself your beloved Duke has gone. :: 

Lots  and lots of Tlc required its like losing a family member,big hugs.

----------


## cherokee

So sorry Jovi on the loss of your beloved Duke  :Frown:

----------


## jac1791

OMG, so so so sorry to hear about Duke,   tears running down my face when writting this ....  thinking o you both xx

----------


## Foxy

Thinking of you both at this sad time, still can't believe Duke your gentle giant is gone.  ::

----------


## Jovi

Thank you so much to everyone for your kind messages,it means a lot,'Thank you'

----------

